# Regarding Frozen Daphnia - Please help !



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I got a few trays of Frozen Daphnia Cubes today and I havea problem with it. Kindly help and guide me...

I tried to thaw the cubes for a few minutes, untill they melted and whe I added it to the tank, the Daphinia was just all over the place - They are so tiny that my Fronts are'nt able to recognize them as food atall. They tried their best to eat them but the daphnia are just too small. Is there any way that this can be corrected ? I mean will putting the frozen cubes directly in to the tank help ? I thought ifI do this, the daphnia will be slowly released and the fish food find it easier to eat...

Is this a good idea ? Can the fronts see the tiny daphnia anyway ?

Can I just put the cubes directly in to the tank ? Will the cold temperature of the food harm the fish in any way ?

Is there any substance that can be safely used as a gel the thawed daphnia together so that my fronts can easily eat them ?

Please help and guide me friends - with a LOT of great difficulty I have been able to arrange frozen food for them and now its too tiny for them to even see !

Thanks and Regards! 
Kush


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't like to put frozen food in a fish tank just because I don't believe the fish should consume chunks of frozen food. I always thaw the cubes in tank water first.

I don't have any real information to back this up, other than those "brain freezes" we get as humans when we drink something icy cold too fast. :lol:

I don't really believe that you need the frozen supplements, if you're feeding a good quality staple food!


----------



## stratofish (Nov 25, 2004)

I thaw them in tank water first. But I only feed this to the really small fry, like 5-10mm. I think that maybe some larger frozen food would be better for fronts. Like frozen versions of bloodworms or brine shrimp.
It is not recommended to put the cubes in their frozen state into the tank.
I believe it is good to offer a variety of different foods though. Not just one staple type.
HTH


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Knox gelatin can be used to merge the small daphnia into larger chunks. There are now lots of recipes for this food since it first appeared in a fish magazine in the '70's. Gelatin begins to melt at temperatures in the 80's, so for frontosa it should be fine. The recipe can be as simple as just the daphnia and gelatin or lots of other things can be added.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Knox gelatin can be used to merge the small daphnia into larger chunks. There are now lots of recipes for this food since it first appeared in a fish magazine in the '70's. Gelatin begins to melt at temperatures in the 80's, so for frontosa it should be fine. The recipe can be as simple as just the daphnia and gelatin or lots of other things can be added.


I agree, but I also think you would lose what little nutrients you can get from the frozen daphnia by thawing and refreezing it, yet again.


----------

